# White Streaks on My Kindleboards Site



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

When I pull up Kindleboards from my new iPad, The are white streaks on the right side of my screen from the top to the first post. Does anyone see these?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I see them on my iPad 2 and iPad 1. Always there, but never real harm. I believe they are artifacts from Safari somehow.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I see the same thing on my iPhone.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. I was a little worried.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep. I've noticed the same thing.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep same here.  Not a Safari specific thing though as I get them in Atomic Web Browser on my iPad 2 as well as the Safari app.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. It's just really strange. I haven't seen this elsewhere.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I see the same thing on my iPhone, but not sure about my iPad. It could be that I'm so used to them being on my iPhone that I no longer notice them.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Cindy. How's your Zagg case working out?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Thanks Cindy. How's your Zagg case working out?


I absolutely love it! My daughter (MeganW on here) is selling hers because she only used it once (didn't find a need for it) and she just got an iPad2 in case you or anyone you know of is interested. She has it listed here on the boards in a couple of places. I think she wants $70, which includes shipping. I used mine in the case even if I'm not using the keyboard. Love that it's easy to switch from portrait to landscape, and I feel that my iPad is secure.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow. I just bought the iPad 2, otherwise, I would definately buy it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Wow. I just bought the iPad 2, otherwise, I would definately buy it.


The Zaggmate keyboard/cover is part of the reason that I've held off buying an iPad 2. (There's also the fact that I love my iPad, and I bought the 64 GB wifi-3G one back in October. I'm trying to force myself to be practical, but that's very difficult when the bleeding edge of technology is staring me in the face. Megan will have a lot of fun showing me her iPad 2, I'm sure, and I'll have to stay strong.) I bought her original iPad (16 GB wifi) in late April, as she bought it so that she could preview it in her video blog. Since she wasn't (at that time) a big fan of Steve Jobs, I'm sure she knew that I'd want to buy the iPad from her as soon as I saw it. When she decided in October that she'd like to buy it back since she knew that I wanted a larger one, I had to take the plunge and get the biggest and best iPad available.

Are you loving you iPad 2? (I probably already know the answer to that.)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Vet said:


> When I pull up Kindleboards from my new iPad, The are white streaks on the right side of my screen from the top to the first post. Does anyone see these?


Those streaks have always been there for me too on my iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> The Zaggmate keyboard/cover is part of the reason that I've held off buying an iPad 2. (There's also the fact that I love my iPad, and I bought the 64 GB wifi-3G one back in October. I'm trying to force myself to be practical, but that's very difficult when the bleeding edge of technology is staring me in the face. Megan will have a lot of fun showing me her iPad 2, I'm sure, and I'll have to stay strong.) I bought her original iPad (16 GB wifi) in late April, as she bought it so that she could preview it in her video blog. Since she wasn't (at that time) a big fan of Steve Jobs, I'm sure she knew that I'd want to buy the iPad from her as soon as I saw it. When she decided in October that she'd like to buy it back since she knew that I wanted a larger one, I had to take the plunge and get the biggest and best iPad available.
> 
> Are you loving you iPad 2? (I probably already know the answer to that.)


Yes, I'm loving my iPad. I just downloaded Netflix. It's so much fun! If you remember, I started talking about an iPad months ago.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Re: Zaggmate, per their website they have a keyboard case for iPad 2 coming out the end of the month.

I was mildly tempted, but I've found I can type on the on screen keyboard well enough for notes in meetings, short e-mails etc.  I won't do more typing that that on the iPad as I want MS Word to do any real writing so I'll do all that on the laptop still.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Yes, I'm loving my iPad. I just downloaded Netflix. It's so much fun! If you remember, I started talking about an iPad months ago.


Yes, I do remember. Glad you got one. I love mine, as I've said innumerable times.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Re: Zaggmate, per their website they have a keyboard case for iPad 2 coming out the end of the month.
> 
> I was mildly tempted, but I've found I can type on the on screen keyboard well enough for notes in meetings, short e-mails etc. I won't do more typing that that on the iPad as I want MS Word to do any real writing so I'll do all that on the laptop still.


To be honest, I didn't really have difficulty typing on the virtual keyboard on my first gen. iPad, but I love being able to prop it up in either orientation while sitting in my chair of an evening. I put a lap desk on my lap (where else, I know you must be asking?), plop my Zaggmate keyboard/cover and my iPad on it, and I'm good to go. I do like the extra controls that are part of the keyboard, such as volume up, down, or off, home screen access, etc. All in all, it's a great combination keyboard/case. (Had I had to fork over the $99 for it myself, I don't know if I'd have considered the purchase to be a necessity. Since my husband (with help from Megan) bought it for me for Christmas, it's perfect. (The customer service at Zagg rivals that of Amazon Kindle's CS, in case any of you missed my praise of Zagg's CS in another thread.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, for that kind of usage I just use my laptop so I don't have a lot of need personally for that kind of case.

I do my forums etc. on my laptop on the couch, use the iPad for the news apps, browsing non-forum websites, playing games etc.  As well as work tasks like taking notes in meetings (could use the keyboard case there, but not enough to shell out the money for it), reading PDFs, etc.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, for that kind of usage I just use my laptop so I don't have a lot of need personally for that kind of case.
> 
> I do my forums etc. on my laptop on the couch, use the iPad for the news apps, browsing non-forum websites, playing games etc. As well as work tasks like taking notes in meetings (could use the keyboard case there, but not enough to shell out the money for it), reading PDFs, etc.


I see your point. My laptop is almost 6 years old, which is strange, since I'm a techie and always like to be on the bleeding edge of things. I have a laptop from school, but I don't use it for personal things. For those reasons, my iPad is my go-to item, especially of an evening. If I have serious computer work to do (or need Flash), I use my desktop computer.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Kindlemama, Guess I've used a laptop for too long! LoL, no streaks.

Cindy, do you take your iPad out of the house much?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Kindlemama, Guess I've used a laptop for too long! LoL, no streaks.
> 
> Cindy, to you take your iPad out of rhe house much?


I take my iPad to school occasionally, as I've bought some apps for children. My Title I reading kids love to use the iPad, so it's a real treat for them. I always take it if I'm going somewhere for the night. If I'm just traveling between home and the "city' nearby, I don't take it. The main reason for leaving it at home is that I don't want to leave it in a car where temperature extremes might occur. (I don't want it stolen, either, but that's not something that I'm worried about. (If I do take it with me, I always have a cooler or insulated food bag in the car. I stash it in there and put it in the trunk.) If I had full access to 3G without having to pay for the monthly 3G charges, I'd take it with me more. Since I always have my Kindle and my iPhone, I can do whatever I need/want to do (for the most part) with them.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I see your point. My laptop is almost 6 years old, which is strange, since I'm a techie and always like to be on the bleeding edge of things. I have a laptop from school, but I don't use it for personal things. For those reasons, my iPad is my go-to item, especially of an evening. If I have serious computer work to do (or need Flash), I use my desktop computer.


Yeah, I work for a university and have a work provided laptop that's less than 2 years old. I just use it for everything work related and personal related as we have no restrictions on usage of our laptops.

The only desktop we have is my girlfriend's. We don't have enough room in the condo for two desks so I just work on the couch or breakfast bar on my laptop as I don't work at home as much as she does.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, I work for a university and have a work provided laptop that's less than 2 years old. I just use it for everything work related and personal related as we have no restrictions on usage of our laptops.
> 
> The only desktop we have is my girlfriend's. We don't have enough room in the condo for two desks so I just work on the couch or breakfast bar on my laptop as I don't work at home as much as she does.


I don't really have restrictions on my laptop from school, but I don't like lugging it back and forth, as it seems like I always have my purse (which is pretty heavy) and a canvas bag or two. My chiropractor tells me not to carry heavy things, so I avoid adding the laptop to the mix most of the time.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, I never take my laptop to the office.  I just use a portable hard drive to move files back and forth form my office desktop and the laptop I keep at home.

Only time I take my laptop out of the house is when traveling.  And I'll still do that as I need it to do real work.  Most trips I'll probably take my laptop for work and Kindle for reading as I've done the past few years.  I'll take the iPad and leave the Laptop and Kindle at home probably on vacation and other trips where I don't need to do any work.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I take my iPad to school occasionally, as I've bought some apps for children. My Title I reading kids love to use the iPad, so it's a real treat for them. I always take it if I'm going somewhere for the night. If I'm just traveling between home and the "city' nearby, I don't take it. The main reason for leaving it at home is that I don't want to leave it in a car where temperature extremes might occur. (I don't want it stolen, either, but that's not something that I'm worried about. (If I do take it with me, I always have a cooler or insulated food bag in the car. I stash it in there and put it in the trunk.) If I had full access to 3G without having to pay for the monthly 3G charges, I'd take it with me more. Since I always have my Kindle and my iPhone, I can do whatever I need/want to do (for the most part) with them.


Which apps do you use with your kiddies?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Which apps do you use with your kiddies?


I have a couple of sight word apps that are fun for the kids, as well as a number of kids' books, most notably interactive Dr. Seuss books. (So far, I haven't used my iPad with my older Title I students. They get to use my Kindle, under very close supervision, of course, and are thrilled when they get the opportunity.)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it be nice to have a couple of iPads for the classroom?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Vet said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have a couple of iPads for the classroom?


It would be wonderful. I've been trying to get 4 (count 'em 4!) Kindles, but the money isn't available. Since I teach Title I and the funding is being decreased for that, I'm sure there won't be any money any time in the near future. I wish I had enough money to just buy the Kindles myself, but I don't make that much. (I retired and am back half-time in an effort to make a bit more money, and I still don't make much with my retirement and my half-time pay combined. Geesh.)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I can imagine! Things are so expensive now (gas, food, etc.)


----------

